# 1999 Nissan Maxima SE Brake Problems



## MaxSen99 (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a 99 Nissan Maxima SE and here is the story. I decided to change my rear brake pads and afterwards the car, when braking, the car vibrated and tugged from front to rear, horribly. This had not occurred until the rear pads were changed. I thought that the rotors may have been warped so I changed them after approximately 1 week. Putting the same brake pads back on. Vibration and tugging did not go away. I then began to hear a knock when braking along with this vibration and tugging so I changed both calipers. The vibration and tugging has decreased some but it is still noticible when braking at high speeds. Almost sounds like the ABS system. There are no leaks and the front and rear have been bled. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance


----------



## 99maximase (Jul 20, 2008)

hey if u still have the car, there is some things i can use off of it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure the pads are the correct ones for the car and that they are high quality. Also insure that the slider pins are not seized up and are amply lubricated.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

this thread is 11 months old guys


----------

